
Ask HN: Algorithm to help humans learn? - thiago_fm
So, I&#x27;m building a simple flashcards&#x2F;memorization game and would like to boost it further by helping people learn.<p>Is there some study&#x2F;algorithm that correlates the times you have seen something, the time to learn, the frequency and distance of when you last saw it(something you&#x27;ve seen yesterday is easier to remember than something you&#x27;ve seen 2 years ago).<p>Could be something simple, just to start off. I tried to google it, but it&#x27;s hard. Algorithms and learning always end up with something about &quot;teaching computers to learn&#x2F;AI&quot;, when I actually want to help humans...
======
chipuni
Yes, this is a well-studied problem.

Here is some information from SuperMemo:
[https://www.supermemo.com/english/ol/sm2.htm](https://www.supermemo.com/english/ol/sm2.htm)

This algorithm is used in other programs like Anki
([https://apps.ankiweb.net/docs/manual.html#studying](https://apps.ankiweb.net/docs/manual.html#studying))
and Mnemosyne ([https://mnemosyne-proj.org/help/memory-
research](https://mnemosyne-proj.org/help/memory-research)).

Good luck with your program!

~~~
thiago_fm
thanks a lot! <3

